

Pablo Neruda poems 'of extraordinary quality' discovered - fur0n
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jun/19/pablo-neruda-poems-20-unseen

======
jesuslop
Very interesting unburial, Neruda is one of the top Spanish-writing poets of
the past century, worthy companion with Borges and Machado, author of veinte
poemas de amor y una canción desesperada. I do hope that the appraisal of the
quality of these newfound works in the announcement is precise, then we would
be dealing here with a major cultural contribution to modern letters. Look
forward to the publishing of results and take advantage of this to recommend
this author to those that haven't discovered him yet.

